# THE CUBE! the XENO CUBE, G105, and G95 *pics and beamshots*



## desertrat21 (Jan 14, 2010)

*THE CUBE! the XENO CUBE, G105, and G95 *pics and beamshots* *UPDATED SPECS**

**For reviews on other models of XENO and FARKA lights click **HERE*

The new form factor of the CUBE got me curious so I set out to acquire some of the XENO lights and give 'em a whirl.

I got a G105 V1 (top right), G95 V1 (left), and the latest version of the CUBE, the E11 V3.






*XENO G105 V1*
This light operates on a single 18650 battery and boasts a CREE WC R2 cool white emitter with a color temperature of around 6500K. The flashlight is constructed of stainless steel and the fit and finish are very nice. It has square threads and although mine arrived dry, once it was lubricated the twisty action was buttery smooth. The logo and name are tastefully represented. The tail has holes for lanyard attachment and a 1/4 20 tap so the light can be mounted on a threaded stud like those commonly found on tripods.









Beamshots:















*XENO G95 V1* 
The second light is the G95 V1. It also runs off of one 18650 Li-ion rechargeable, uses the same CREE WC R2 cool white LED as the G105 and is also a twisty. It is the little brother to the G105 V1. The fit and finish were also very nice on this light although it had some minor contact issues with a flat-top AW18650 that the G105 didn't. I liked the beam quality of this one better... it was more even with fewer artifacts and a better transition from spot to spill.









Beamshots:















And last but not least... the CUBE.

*XENO E11 V3 - the CUBE*
This light was the reason for my interest in the XENO lights. It just oozes cool. It is AA-powered (accepts alkaline, NiMh, and Li-Ion 14500s!) with a CREE XR-E WG R2 which is slightly warmer than the emitters in its' G95 and G105 cousins. It is made from 303 stainless steel. The threads are square and the tailcap is countersunk into the tail. It has a flip-out d-ring for lanyard attachment that folds neatly out of the way for tail-standing glory. There is a GITD o-ring between the reflector and lens. It has a two stage driver and the manufacturer estimates its output to be 113 on high (for 1.5 hours) with NiMh and 187 on high (for 1 hour) using Li-ion. The lows are estimated at 20 and 55 with runtimes of 3 and 2 hours. I am unfamiliar enough with the XENO lights to know how accurate their ratings are but I'd guess they're rating emitter lumens and not OTF. One thing you'll notice immediately it the heft of this light. It's heavy but in a really cool way. It's like having an ingot it your hand. It's not a light that lends itself to pocket-carry unless you've got a good belt or suspenders but it fits great inside the included leather holster for belt-carry.

**UPDATE** 
I have been informed that in just a few days the E11 V3 will be available with an XP-G R5. Those who already own a CUBE will like the news that an upgrade pill will be available to convert previous CUBE versions to the XP-G emitter.

**Here are the updated Specs for the V5 version which contains an XPG-R5 emitter:*


> *SPEC. of XENO® High-Power LED Stainless Flashlight*
> *CUBE, E11 V5*
> Date:Jan.19’2010
> XENO Co. No.:X100119FS003
> ...






















Beamshots:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**

Excellent reviews of these lights.

One question: The placement of the D-ring for lanyard attachment, although you probably wouldn't want something that heavy swinging about around your neck, does it make it difficult to use the tail switch when you have something attached to the d-ring?


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**



SuperTrouper said:


> One question: The placement of the D-ring for lanyard attachment, although you probably wouldn't want something that heavy swinging about around your neck, does it make it difficult to use the tail switch when you have something attached to the d-ring?


 
The flashlight comes with a Paracord lanyard with slip-locks. I hadn't even tried using it until you posted your question but did immediately afterwards. If the lanyard passes simply (single strand) through the d-ring, the tailswitch access is limited slightly but it's still functional. The d-ring and strands move out of the way. If the lanyard is attached by passing a bight through the d-ring the switch is rendered inaccessible. Thanks for catching that! :thumbsup:


----------



## berry580 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**

maybe i missed it, but where did you get these from again?

thank you.


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**



berry580 said:


> maybe i missed it, but where did you get these from again?
> 
> thank you.


 
They were sent to me by the manufacturer.
http://www.zhongwin.com/

I'm not aware of any North American distributors or dealers at this time, but there have been a few group buys arranged with the manufacturer. As a manufacturer, I am guessing that they have minimum order quantities but you'd have to check with them.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**

Hmmm.... images don't show up.


----------



## strinq (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**

Pics show up fine here.
Really good looking lights and the cube sure feels nice in the hand.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: XENO G105 V1, G95 V1, and the E11 CUBE V3 *pics and beamshots**

Very classy


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 15, 2010)

Nicely done. 

The Cube just looks so cool. I'm going to have a hard time resisting.

The G95 looks great as well. Is there any way to get a comparison shot with other 18650 lights?


----------



## Kindle (Jan 15, 2010)

Love the form factor of the cube. Looks like it would make a great light for the night stand.


----------



## rtryland (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Those are so classy! I'd be interested in going in for a group buy for one of those Cubes... Those are just to sexy!


----------



## chrisWELD (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice form factors - in particular they might make nice presents for non-flashaholics.

I checked out the manufacturer site but couldn't find any pricing info - do you have an idea of prices?


----------



## __philippe (Jan 15, 2010)

Check here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=204161&page=2

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'm looking forward to a group buy for the Cube, and the G95 looks promising also.

I may have missed it, but I don't think you mentioned the switch mechanism of the Cube in the review. I see that in a later post you mention a clicky.


----------



## sigsour (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review desertrat21. I am really interested in the cube and hopefully these will be available in the US in the future.

Oh, and as usual, your photography skills make me puke... nice job.. :twothumbs


----------



## chrisWELD (Jan 15, 2010)

__philippe said:


> Check here:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=204161&page=2
> 
> ...



Thanks Philippe 

Chris


----------



## Caroso (Jan 15, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> The Cube just looks so cool. I'm going to have a hard time resisting.
> 
> The G95 looks great as well. Is there any way to get a comparison shot with other 18650 lights?



Here is a comparison with all lights that i could find in my room now.
Farka F8 (from the same manufacturer as Xeno), Eagletac M2C4, Zebralight H60, Xeno G95, Jetbeam Jet-III PRO Ti, Nitecore D20, Mag 6D





Theres also a picture in the review i made with a few other lights
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248666


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am glad everyone likes the photos! Thanks for the kind words. 



NutSAK said:


> I may have missed it, but I don't think you mentioned the switch mechanism of the Cube in the review. I see that in a later post you mention a clicky.


 
It is indeed a clicky... a reverse clicky... and it has a good feel to it. Once the light's on a light tap will change modes.



Kindle said:


> Love the form factor of the cube. Looks like it would make a great light for the night stand.


 
That it would... it obviously won't roll away and the GITD o-ring makes it easy to find. :twothumbs

One other note... both of the 18650 lights work with my AW18650 flat-top 2600mAh batteries. I think I saw somewhere that there was concern of the G95 only accepting unprotected cells.


----------



## travelinman (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats the user interface like? Is it just low, med, high?


----------



## gswitter (Jan 15, 2010)

Any chance the G95 and G105 heads are interchangeble?

Love the looks of the G95, but the functionality of the G105 tail is more appealing.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 15, 2010)

If it used a CR123 or CR2, then it would be a REAL cube.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 15, 2010)

Man. Sounds like we need a North American distributor.

These are pretty cool and I'm interested in all three lights.

MSax


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are a few more pics I didn't have time to post the other night.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant believe the G95 takes 18650... it is smaller than the cube!


----------



## Ward (Jan 17, 2010)

According to their site, the new version of the cube will have an output of 370 lumens! Is that even possible for a light like this?

http://www.zhongwin.com/Power/html/?412.html


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ward said:


> According to their site, the new version of the cube will have an output of 370 lumens! Is that even possible for a light like this?


 
Bench testing has shown that the XPG-R5 is capable of delivering that output (at the emitter) if it's driven at 1000mA. Since the CUBE is a AA light and most alkalines can only deliver roughly 700mA the only way you could approach the current output necessary to drive the XPG-R5 at 1000mA is to use Li or Li-ion batteries. Even then we're still talking emitter lumens... what makes it out of the front of the flashlight is another story. The relative efficiency of the circuit, reflector, heat dissipation, and light transmittance through the lens all limit OTF output. Long story short... the 370 lumen rating is under optimal conditions at the emitter... not what would legitimately make it out of the front of the finished flashlight. It would still be a nice light though. The XPG-R5 has proven itself to be a *great* emitter.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 17, 2010)

Caroso, thanks for the comparison pics! :thumbsup:

The G95 looks absolutely spectacular. Super small size for a 18650 light in a beautiful package. If they only made it in Ti. 

Let's hope a US distributor picks these up.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The G95 looks very nice.


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2010)

I've got a Cube coming, now I want this.




Sorry about pinching your picture


----------



## how2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Desertrat21 nice pics


Can you post some pics with other lights, in order to get a comparison of size?


How about some outside or indoor beam shoots.


----------



## Jay611j (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, those are neat looking lights. I want one now! :twothumbs


----------



## Ty_Bower (Feb 4, 2010)

Neat looking light, but someone needs to go back to geometry class. That's not a cube. You could call it a rectangular prism, or a right square prism. You might even get away with "square cuboid." I might call it a rectangular parallelepiped. But technically, it's not a cube. 

:thinking:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant figure out how much these cost or where the links are to purchase.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 4, 2010)

Ty_Bower said:


> Neat looking light, but someone needs to go back to geometry class. That's not a cube. You could call it a rectangular prism, or a right square prism. You might even get away with "square cuboid." I might call it a rectangular parallelepiped. But technically, it's not a cube.
> 
> :thinking:


Niether is that fugly thing on wheels that Nissan makes. 

Has anyone done any polishing on this light?


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 4, 2010)

they call it the first 'quadrate' light !
google says - In heraldry, *quadrate* means having a square (in the vernacular sense) protusion in the middle of the ordinary in question.


i lust after it. i am ready for another purchase. get it delivered to work and sneak it in. like i do with memory & hard drives.


----------



## nbp (Feb 5, 2010)

> Ty_Bower said:
> 
> 
> > Neat looking light, but someone needs to go back to geometry class. That's not a cube. You could call it a rectangular prism, or a right square prism. You might even get away with "square cuboid." I might call it a rectangular parallelepiped. But technically, it's not a cube.
> ...



I was thinking the same thing! I can't exactly tell if the little beveled edges are straight or slightly curved, but if they're straight, it's 8 sided which is an octagon....so I believe it would be an _octagonal prism_. 

Anyways, it's very sharp looking, and I hope to see some additional opinions on it when people start getting them. And I want a lower low.


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2010)

nbp said:


> I can't exactly tell if the little beveled edges are straight or slightly curved,


The corners are slightly curved.
Norm


----------



## karlthev (Feb 5, 2010)

"..a rectangular prism, or a right square prism.....quadrate light with square cuboid....rectangular parallelepiped"......"...octagonal prism..." 

Lordy guys I just love it when you talk dirty but, I can't find my Geometry book anywhere!!! It's been over 40 years since High School!!!!! 



Karl


----------



## Morelite (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone that got one of these Cubes have a bore gauge that can measure the battery area bore? 
The reason I ask is because I have an idea that a 17500 cell will fit in there. The problem is that there is a small lip between the battery bore and the threads for the tailswitch. The 17500 cell will fit past the threads with plenty of clearence so I thinking if I bore that lip out enough that a 17500 cell will clear I can get about 50% more runtime.


----------



## desertrat21 (Feb 7, 2010)

Morelite said:


> Does anyone that got one of these Cubes have a bore gauge that can measure the battery area bore?


 
I don't have a bore gauge, but as best I can test with my calipers it appears to have a bore of 15mm.


----------



## travelinman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ty_Bower said:


> Neat looking light, but someone needs to go back to geometry class. That's not a cube. You could call it a rectangular prism, or a right square prism. You might even get away with "square cuboid." I might call it a rectangular parallelepiped. But technically, it's not a cube.
> 
> :thinking:



I found quite a lot of my students in Geometry class didn't pay much attention to that sort of thing. :sigh:


----------



## Morelite (Feb 7, 2010)

desertrat21 said:


> I don't have a bore gauge, but as best I can test with my calipers it appears to have a bore of 15mm.


 Thats the hole diameter but if you look deeper in the bore is much larger inside.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I went ahead and did it, I bored both ends out to 17.2mm and now a 17500 cell fits in there and works perfect. A 14500 and AA still works as normal even without any rattle. 
You do have to bore or drill out both ends as there is a step at both ends of the battery tube. They must have bored the center area out in an effort to reduce the heft of the light. 
There is still enough of a ridge for the light engine to rest against.
If 18mm cells where really 18mm instead of 18.2 or more then I really think I could get an 18500 to fit. I have one 18mm cell that will just slide past the threads but it is a little too snug for real useage.


----------



## Norm (Feb 7, 2010)

Morelite said:


> Well I went ahead and did it, I bored both ends out to 17.2mm and now a 17500 cell fits in there and works perfect. A 14500 and AA still works as normal even without any rattle.


How did you bore? drill or machined on a lathe? If you drilled was it all in one go? 

Thanks Norm


----------



## Morelite (Feb 7, 2010)

Norm said:


> How did you bore? drill or machined on a lathe? If you drilled was it all in one go?
> 
> Thanks Norm


 
I used a boring bar on the lathe, I did one end then flipped it and did the other end. I would have used a drill bit in the tailstock chuck if I would have had the right size.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 7, 2010)

Again,

How much?

What's the UI like?

Will a CR123 be coming for the Cube?

What is a 17500 cell like?

Thanks,
-RC

P.S. Sweet light... I'm surprised no one thought of this design sooner. Go figure.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 7, 2010)

The cube looks very nice .....

But it's just too darn heavy for carry purposes.

I'm asking for lighter aluminum , please.
.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 7, 2010)

FliGuyRyan said:


> Again,
> 
> How much?
> 
> ...


 
$75
Reverse clicky, two light levels, slight press and the light changes levels.
A 17500 cell works the same as a 14500 but with about 50% more runtime.


----------



## desertrat21 (Feb 7, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> The cube looks very nice .....
> 
> But it's just too darn heavy for carry purposes.


 
It definitely has some heft to it that makes EDC a challenge, but as a nightstand light it shines!


----------



## Morelite (Feb 7, 2010)

FliGuyRyan said:


> Again,
> 
> 
> Will a CR123 be coming for the Cube?
> ...


 
I don't know if they will make a CR123 version or not, but I know this version does'nt work well with a 3 volt input. The driver thinks the 3v input is from a dead Li-ion and is very dim and the two levels are about the same intensity.


----------



## desertrat21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Morelite said:


> Thats the hole diameter but if you look deeper in the bore is much larger inside.


 
That's crazy... I looked down the bore with what I thought was an adequate quality of observation, but I didn't even catch that there was a lip there until you said something.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 8, 2010)

Morelite,

Thank you for your informative answers...

Now, I just wish it would come in an 18650 then, with a few more light levels like a Quark 123 or something. Moonlight mode is addictive, then like 5, 20, 80, MAX would be amazing. What if you could turn the "head" (like a 1" front portion would turn 90 degrees so that it matched back up, but it would offer a UI like Fenix/Quark). That my friends would be amazing... 

I REALLY like the half-press though like the Fenix and Quarks. It's just a user-friendly UI. Man... what if they borrowed some of Lite Flux's recipes with the UI and mixed it with the reverse clicky. Ew-la-la... 

$75 is quite a lot for a nightstand light (although I do agree it would be fantastic at that job). 

Oh... and aluminum - or even titanium - like TooManyGizmos said. 

Very, very cool design though.

-RC


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 8, 2010)

How much are they and where can you buy them?


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 8, 2010)

eyeeatingfish,

$75... and the black market, probably from Venezuela. :lolsign:

:thumbsup:

-RC


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 8, 2010)

I could almost talk myself into getting a CUBE, except for it starting on high and the low not being low enough. Obviously they have not been listening to the general consensus here at CPF. Keep the shape, use aluminum, get the levels in order, and cut the price about twenty bucks. Then they'll sell very well.

Geoff


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 8, 2010)

It starts on high!?!?!?

WHAT!!!

Game over...

-RC

P.S. That's just a shame. Who's going to make a program/light where we can plug in our lights via USB and reprogram them ourselves?


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 8, 2010)

"P.S. Who's going to make a program/light where we can plug in our lights via USB and reprogram them ourselves."

Great question
So suppose we use the Zebralight model as firmware for SP.03.06.001 (3 level * 2 sublevel)
User can set values for all of the 6 levels, as percentages of power, a conversion table %?lumens, + the flashes & strobe options, fancy PC interface . 
*Bigger suppliers agree to interface UP 01*
UP 01 interface available on a bunch of manufacturer's flashlight platforms 

So what would we pay, extra, for SP.03.06.001? 
$25 per flashlight?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 8, 2010)

FliGuyRyan said:


> P.S. That's just a shame. Who's going to make a program/light *where we can plug in our lights via USB and reprogram them ourselves?*



Someone actually already did that very thing 3-4 years ago.

Don't remember any details about it - cept it wuz EXPensive !
.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know (warning: semi rant ahead)... 

It just seems like manufacturers would pick up there light and say, WTF! Why did we have the hi come on first... because wait, it doesn't make sense. 

Why... that's all I have to say. Why?

Perfection follows:

Moon/Low/Med/High/Max 

Reverse clicky (Fenix/Quark)

tritium bars installed button and sides, maybe even up front on bezel too

aluminum or titanium

Cube body

1" head that turns 90 degrees and acts like Fenix/Quark UI

Lite Flux FUI accessed by other mode

$65 AL, $80 Ti

XP-G R5 

Deep reflector, made by Lite Flux or perfect beam...

smooth design, "Cubed" for grip and roll-proof

Key chain lanyard or deep pocket clip rear bezel attachment - like LF2XT 

USB would be sweet... 

Upgradeable

CR123, CR123^2, 18650 capable in one light

regulated

3,5,10,20, 60 (or off) minutes auto off

ODP - rundown protection for cells

regulated

sapphire window

possibly magnetic on rear for sticking to metal surface

customizable UI - worth mentioning twice

momentary capable with reverse clicky (like Fenix/Quark) - click for on/off, half press for mode/momentary - set by user somehow ?????

bike mount, headlamp mount, finger mount, filters, attachments, etc... 

This would be my perfect light...

What do you think? Not impossible...

-RC


----------



## TECENG (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't understand all the bashing about lights that switch on "high" first. I like this style, but of course it depends upon how you are using the light. If I am going to check out what just went "bump" in the night, I want to SEE IT gosh darn it, not click through several modes to get to high. It's all a personal thing, and I think that criticizing a manufacturer because they didn't listen to the experts on CPF is rather arrogant.

I bought a cube and I love it. I'm not trying to justify my purchase, I just like the design, output and the high/low switching.


----------



## TECENG (Feb 9, 2010)

FliGuyRyan said:


> What do you think? Not impossible...
> 
> -RC


 
Impossible at THAT price.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 9, 2010)

TECENG said:


> I don't understand all the bashing about lights that switch on "high" first. I like this style, but of course it depends upon how you are using the light. If I am going to check out what just went "bump" in the night, I want to SEE IT gosh darn it, not click through several modes to get to high. It's all a personal thing, and I think that criticizing a manufacturer because they didn't listen to the experts on CPF is rather arrogant.
> 
> I bought a cube and I love it. I'm not trying to justify my purchase, I just like the design, output and the high/low switching.



Pardon me if I came across as arrogant suggesting that the CUBE makers should listen to our opinions. It's just been evident to me that most folks around here are now looking for low lows that come up first. A few companies seem to be listening and they are reaping the benefits. I believe the smaller specialty flashlight makers realize we are their best customer base. Seems like smart business to give us fanatics what we want, especially considering the amount of competition. For me the ideal light will have at least a last mode memory, if not programmability. That way everyone gets their preference.

Geoff


----------



## pm91 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like lights that come on at maximum too. That's why I tend to look at tactical lights - they are pretty much off/on high to start with. I don't think I've come across a situation where I needed a light to come on low/low. When I use a flashlight, I want it to give me everything its got right now. lol!
If I do need low, I just temporarily put a finger or two in front of but away from the lens for those few seconds that it might be too bright.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 10, 2010)

TENENG and pm91,

Believe me, those of us who are married on diaper-changing duty at 3am in the morning well... we appreciate our low-lows. 

I just received my Quark 123 and the moon-mode on the light is amazing. A quick twist and I'm at "WO! That's bright mode!" 

Leave it twisted and you've got your light. Now, if - like I said - the Cube had the same UI, we could both have our ways. 

-RC


----------



## TECENG (Feb 10, 2010)

FliGuyRyan said:


> TENENG and pm91,
> 
> Believe me, those of us who are married on diaper-changing duty at 3am in the morning well... we appreciate our low-lows.
> 
> ...


 
I hear ya. I think I was reacting to the general consensus around here that there is a "correct" interface based on the usual feedback made here on CPF. I'm not pertaining to any one person in particular, I just wanted to point out that different people have different likes, or that any person will have different uses for a particular light(s). I know we all realize it, but like I said I think it was more of a gut reaction.

And I have been where you are :thumbsup: 

But those days are looooong gooooone....


----------



## souptree (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool, a new and unique design out of China!!!!!!

Some American company ought to steal the design and release it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Feb 11, 2010)

souptree said:


> Cool, a new and unique design out of China!!!!!!
> 
> Some American company ought to steal the design and release it. :thumbsup:



Seriously...

:twothumbs

-RC

P.S. Pronto... and with the changes I mentioned earlier.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 11, 2010)

TECENG said:


> I don't understand all the bashing about lights that switch on "high" first. I like this style, but of course it depends upon how you are using the light. If I am going to check out what just went "bump" in the night, I want to SEE IT gosh darn it, not click through several modes to get to high. It's all a personal thing, and I think that criticizing a manufacturer because they didn't listen to the experts on CPF is rather arrogant.
> 
> I bought a cube and I love it. I'm not trying to justify my purchase, I just like the design, output and the high/low switching.



Where did you get yours? I cant find a buy link.


----------



## Norm (Feb 11, 2010)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Where did you get yours? I cant find a buy link.


* ►►Now Shipping! Stainless Steel Xeno Cube V5 AA XP-G R5!◄◄ *
It was a limited group buy, but I think there will be more in the future, I really like mine just waiting for a G95 now. 
  Norm


----------



## Norm (Mar 18, 2010)

Received my Xeno G95, I ordered it with a P4 7B LED, big mistake unless you like the warm glow of an incandescent light, P4 7B is very yellow. No to worry I had a P3 5A on hand and the light is very easy to mod, I really like P3 5A.

Pros: very nicely machined and finished, nice green heavy duty holster, easily modded, very compact for an 18650 light, available with 3 levels or 3 levels plus SOS & strobe, comes in a really cool bamboo case.

Cons: might be slightly heavy for some, P4 7B LED way to warm (but is also available with Cree WC R2), low could be lower, the levels on mine (three level version) level version could have a lower low.


















​


----------



## desertrat21 (Mar 26, 2010)

FYI - I just posted the updated specs for the V5 version of the CUBE in the first post of the thread. The V5 utilizes the XPG-R5.:naughty:


----------



## Light11 (Mar 26, 2010)

Norm said:


> Received my Xeno G95, I ordered it with a P4 7B LED, big mistake unless you like the warm glow of an incandescent light, P4 7B is very yellow. No to worry I had a P3 5A on hand and the light is very easy to mod, I really like P3 5A.
> 
> Pros: very nicely machined and finished, nice green heavy duty holster, easily modded, very compact for an 18650 light, available with 3 levels or 3 levels plus SOS & strobe, comes in a really cool bamboo case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2010)

Light11 said:


> Hey Norm
> where did you order the G95,the bamboo case is very cool.
> nice pics :twothumbs


PM sent


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 1, 2010)

I must say, I really like the G95's tailcap design. Very unorthodox solution, and probably a bit more expensive to manufacture, as well. But the lights look very well though out, and very durable! Definitely a light on the "want" list!


----------



## arcadefreak41 (Sep 16, 2010)

How does one go by buying the Xeno Cube R5 edition? I have to have this light!! -Rick


----------



## swtws6 (May 2, 2011)

I just purchased a cube on ebay, a place had both the cool white and neutral white versions, I ordered the neatral version. I like light closer to daylight. I belive that a warm version is also available but the seller didnt have it. (wouldnt want it anyway)

However I am very interested in a G95, can anyone tell me wehre these might be available to buy? I have searched and cannot find a seller.


----------



## philsyson (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All
Just ordered a couple of cubes R5 direct from HK. Free courier delivery and only 85 dollars a piece!

Can't wait for them to arrive later this week!


----------



## philsyson (Jun 13, 2011)

Ordered from a company called joyguy.com. Really good service from a guy called Jerry....prompt responses to emails all over the weekend and a great price


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

I've just ordered my second XM-L cube, this time in cool white. I felt the urge to have both tints. :devil:

Nap.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

I've just ordered my second XM-L cube, this time in cool white. I felt the urge to have both tints. :devil:

Nap.


----------



## philsyson (Jun 21, 2011)

2 new versions of the cube now available - shiny ss finish and black ti finish


----------



## kreisler (Nov 5, 2011)

i am not sure if the manufacturer's webpages are uptodate but .. it lists different versions of the Cube, and they all look attractive. i might prefer the V6 over the V7!!


----------



## philsyson (Nov 6, 2011)

These all look like older versions to me. I have the v7 in black and in Matt ss with XML led. None of these have the XML


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.058956,-0.345226


----------



## davecroft (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking at these reviews and the popularity of the E03 I'm surprised Xeno isn't more mainstream by now. Theyy seem to provide some very good quality products, which are well regarded by the flashlight community.

I can't find any US /UK dealers who distribute Xeno lights, just e-bay type sellers. Still, if it keeps the costs down...


----------



## kreisler (Nov 6, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Looking at these reviews and the popularity of the E03 I'm surprised Xeno isn't more mainstream by now. Theyy seem to provide some very good quality products, which are well regarded by the flashlight community.


In Garmeny, there are at least 2 dealers who carry Xeno flashlights (ouch, expensive!) and they've been reviewing XENO products on youtube as well. Most youtube presentational videos on Xeno flashlights are produced by the Xeno company (Zhongwin) or by its G. dealers. Well, XENO as a brand, i am sure that pretty much everybody on this forum is aware of the name "Xeno" .. so you could call it "CPF-mainstream" i guess. I appreciate the fact that Zhongwin does their own engineering, development and design (OEM and ODM company!) and already since 1998. Products such as the cube (V1, V2, .., V7, ..) and the E03 have left an immense impression on me, and so i am trying to find out more details on the XENO brand and its products.

It is noteworthy to note that both the webpages on the XENOled.com and the Zhongwin.com domains are not as uptodate as the shipped products (e.g. the E03 is listed as E03 V2, and the XML is listed as T6 instead of U2).


----------



## philsyson (Nov 7, 2011)

In case anyone is interested I have 4 x black XML t6 cubes and the same in Matt silver. I have been trying to sell them in eBay for between £40 and £50 each but only sold one so far. All brand new and untouched. 

I fell in live with the cube about 2 months ago and for some insane reason bought 5 of each. Madness.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (May 19, 2012)

Philsyson:
How much for the silver cube? And is it XML T6?


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 19, 2012)

Dealers corner of CPF marketplace has a thread on the cube. It's under a $100 and has an XML.
EDC+ is the dealer, I believe


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (May 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 20, 2012)

Welcome :thumbsup:


----------

